# Alien Gear holster



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Saw a ton of advertisements and discussion on Facebook about Alien Gear holsters with lots of great reviews decided to order they came in less than a week. I bought the combo pack one iwb and one owb for my glock 23 fits like a glove and very comfortable. If you are in the market check them out. They sell shells for most popular guns and have free shell swaps for life and you can also buy separate shells if you swap out carry guns depending on weather. They include lifetime warranty on the holster so far very pleased and they are very affordable.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Here is the iwb version, the belt clips are full adjustable depending on how you want it to ride and depending on body shape. Very comfortable backing is neoprene which for longer carries will be more comfortable than leather against the skin


----------



## Slikster (Jul 14, 2005)

Nice. Is that the 3.0? 

I ordered a 3.0 last week for a CZ P-09, with a few extra shells for other guns I own. Hopefully it's as comfortable as everyone says they are.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Yes it's the 3.0


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I just ordered a 3.0 for my Xd. I hope it is as comfortable as described.


----------

